

Sim-Template – A Clojure Template for Simulation Testing - rkneufeld
http://homegrown.io/articles/introducing-sim-template/

======
mlakewood
Simulation testing using simulant is very intriguing to me. But up till now
its been pretty impenetrable. Glad to see somebody picking up the education
baton.

